# 2011 New Jersey 6-Day Hunt, 12/5-10, Day 1 = 257, Total = 469 Bears



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2011)

*1st Day Update: 257 Bears (Last Year's 1st Day = 264 Bears)*

*2nd Day Update: 257 + 52 = 309 Bears (Last Year 2nd Day = 341 Bears) * 

*3rd Day Update: 309 + 17 = 326 Bears (Last Year 3rd Day = 426 Bears) * 

*4th Day Update: 326 + 43 = 369 Bears (Last Year 4th Day = 441 Bears) * 

*5th Day Update: 369 + 41 = 410 Bears (Last Year 5th Day = 497 Bears) * 

*6th Day Update: 410 + 59 = 469 Bears (Last Year 6th Day = 589 Bears) *


Here's a few updates on the NJ annual bear hunt that started today, Mon. Dec. 5th.

Here's a few quotes but for more details see web links below:  



http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/12/police_media_outnumber_protest.html 

Monday, December 05, 2011 

Police, media outnumber protesters as N.J. bear hunt starts 

"*As of 1 p.m. today* at the Franklin bear station, *hunters had brought in about 21 bear carcasses, about half as many as the same period of time as last year*, said Kelcy Burguess, black bear project leader for the state." 

"This year, 6,464 sportsmen applied for a permit to shoot a bear, about 800 fewer than last year, Burguess said. He said some hunters were issued more than one permit, and *a total of 7,862 permits were actually issued*.
The *state bear population is about 3,400*." 









AND 

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 









2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data

*Below is preliminary harvest information as of 9:30 p.m. Monday, December 5, 2011.* The data is preliminary and subject to revision.

Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	Totals

Area 1	104	104
Area 2	76	76
Area 3	56	56
Area 4	21	21

Total	257	257


Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total
12/5   ----->	79	63	73	35	7	257
Totals ----->	79	63	73	35	7	257



AND 

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/12/0...ar-hunt-is-on-despite-animal-rights-protests/ 

December 05, 2011 

New Jersey Black Bear Hunt Is On Despite Animal Rights Protests

"More than 6,400 permits have been issued, allowing *hunters to patrol 1,000 square miles of northern New Jersey*, which, according to officials, has *one of the densest black bear populations in the nation*."

"Animal rights groups say they will continue to protest the hunt every day this week. The state expects roughly 600 bears will be harvested by the time the hunt ends." 

"Bears can definitely be a danger in New Jersey this year," Rudolph continues. "New Jersey's Department of Environmental Protection cited *almost 3,000 instances where there was human bear interface, with 46 of those involving bears actually entering into a residential home*. 



AND 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/12/bear-hunt-protest-new-jersey.html 

December 5, 2011 

New Jersey bear hunt draws protesters 'willing to get arrested' 

"Opponents of a bear hunt in New Jersey vowed to protest at a major carcass-weighing station after losing their bid to block the hunt, which began Monday and which wildlife officials say is needed to control the state's burgeoning bear population." 

*"Last year's hunt killed 592 of the animals." *

"The species came close to extinction in the state due to uncontrolled hunting but its population soared after hunts were banned in 1970. Confrontations between bears and people prompted the state to approve a bear hunt in 2003. Hunts also were held in 2005 and 2010."








AND 

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/12/first_day_of_nj_bear_hunt_yiel.html 

Tuesday, December 06, 2011, 6:00 AM 

N.J. bear hunt's outset yields big-game kills, activist protests 

*"Some 257 bears were killed Monday, compared to 264 on the first day last year."*


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 6, 2011)

*NJ Bear Permits Still Available*

Looks like some New Jersey Bear Permits are still available in Zones 3 & 4.



https://www1.nj.wildlifelicense.com/ALS/unit_report.php

Current Zones/Periods

Species	Zone Description	Zone	Period	Season	*Leftover Available*

Bear	Sussex/Warren	1	N/A	N/A	SOLD OUT

Bear	Sussex/Warren/Morris	2	N/A	N/A	SOLD OUT

Bear	Sussex/Warren/Morris/Bergen	3	N/A	N/A	659

Bear	Warren/Hunterdon/Morris/Somerset/Sussex	4	N/A	N/A	397


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 6, 2011)

*2011 NJ Bear Hunt Photos*

For more photos, see web link below: 


http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116824.htm (Lots of Bear Pics)

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116809.htm (663 lbs. Bear 3 Pics)

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116804.htm (291lbs. Bear Sow)

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116883.htm (647 lbs. Bear)

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116749.htm (250 lbs. Boar 3 Pics) 

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116807.htm ( 254 & 98 lbs. Father & Daughter Double on Bears) 

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116891.htm (Weigh Bear from Audi Car Trunk) 

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article117131.htm (405 lbs. Boar)



2011 Bear Pics 



*663 lbs.* Bear below: 







*291 lbs.* Bear Sow below:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 6, 2011)

*2nd Day Update:  257 + 52 = 309 Total Bears*

Here's an update for Tues. 12/6: 



http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/12/nj_bear_hunt_rainy_conditions.html 

Tuesday, December 06, 2011, 9:36 PM 

N.J. bear hunt: Rainy conditions limit hunters as 57 bruins are slain on second day


AND


http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 


2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data

*Below is harvest information as of 9:00 p.m. Tuesday, December 6, 2011.* The data is preliminary and subject to revision.



Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	12/6	Totals

Area 1	104	30	134

Area 2	76	10	86

Area 3	56	11	67

Area 4	21	1	22

Total	257	52	309



Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total

12/5	79	63	73	35	7	257

12/6	11	10	27	4	Closed	52

Totals	90	73	100	39	7	309 



AND 

From my forum thread from 2010 last year at web link below:  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=588907 


2010 Bear Hunt 2nd Day Update Total = 341 Bears


:santa:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 6, 2011)

Hunter weighs bear pulled from Audi car trunk. 

For more details & photos, see web link below: 


http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116891.htm


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Rain is not helping this annual short hunt that only happens once per year . . .  



http://www.northjersey.com/news/Rai..._hunt_yields_low_kill_more_legal_action_.html 


TUESDAY DECEMBER 6, 2011 

Rainy second day of NJ bear hunt yields low kill, more legal action 

"The state’s black bear hunt continued Tuesday, but both hunter and prey apparently preferred to stay out of the rain as the number of kills fell steeply compared with first-day numbers." 

"As of late afternoon, only 35 bears had been reported taken on the second day of the six-day firearms hunt coinciding with shotgun deer season."


 :worm: :cow: :wreath:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 7, 2011)

*3rd Day Update: 309 + 17 = 326 Total Bears*

Appears rain continues slowing success for the annual hunt. 

Here's an update for Wed. 12/7: 



http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 


2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data

*Below is harvest information as of 8:30 p.m. Wednesday, December 7, 2011.* The data is preliminary and subject to revision.



Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	12/6	12/7	Totals

Area 1	104	30	7	141

Area 2	76	10	9	95

Area 3	56	11	1	68

Area 4	21	1	0	22

Total	257	52	17	326



Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total

12/5	79	63	73	35	7	257

12/6	11	10	27	4	Closed	52

12/7	5	5	6	1	Closed	17

Totals	95	78	106	40	7	326 



:santa:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 8, 2011)

*4th Day Update: 326 + 43 = 369 Total Bears*

Here's an update for Thurs. 12/8: 



http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 


2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data

*Below is harvest information as of 8:30 p.m. Thursday, December 8, 2011.* The data is preliminary and subject to revision.



Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	12/6	12/7	12/8	Totals

Area 1	104	30	7	10	151

Area 2	76	10	9	9	104

Area 3	56	11	1	20	88

Area 4	21	1	0	4	26

Total	257	52	17	43	369



Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total

12/5	79	63	73	35	7	257

12/6	11	10	27	4	Closed	52

12/7	5	5	6	1	Closed	17

12/8	9	7	21	6	Closed	43

Totals	104	85	127	46	7	369



:santa:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 9, 2011)

*5th Day Update: 369 + 41 = 410 Total Bears*

Only 1-day left in the annual hunt.

Here's an update for Fri. 12/9:  



http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 


2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data

*Below is harvest information as of 8:30 p.m. Friday, December 9, 2011.* The data is preliminary and subject to revision. 



Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	12/6	12/7	12/8	12/9	Totals

Area 1	104	30	7	10	15	166

Area 2	76	10	9	9	16	120

Area 3	56	11	1	20	7	95

Area 4	21	1	0	4	3	29

Total	257	52	17	43	41	410



Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total

12/5	79	63	73	35	7	257

12/6	11	10	27	4	Closed	52

12/7	5	5	6	1	Closed	17

12/8	9	7	21	6	Closed	43

12/9	7	13	17	4	Closed	41

Totals	111	98	144	50	7	410



:santa:


----------



## Resica (Dec 10, 2011)

Heard they shot one in the high 700's and another 829lbs. today or yesterday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 10, 2011)

*6th Day Update: 410 + 54 = 464 Total Bears*

:santa:


Here's an update for the last day, Sat. 12/10: 



http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 



2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data


*Below is harvest information as of 9:00 p.m. Saturday, December 10, 2011.* The data is preliminary and subject to revision.



Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	12/6	12/7	12/8	12/9	12/10	Totals

Area 1	104	30	7	10	15	18	184

Area 2	76	10	9	9	16	17	137

Area 3	56	11	1	20	7	15	110

Area 4	21	1	0	4	3	4	33

Totals --->	257	52	17	43	41	54	464



Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total

12/5	79	63	73	35	7	257

12/6	11	10	27	4	Closed	52

12/7	5	5	6	1	Closed	17

12/8	9	7	21	6	Closed	43

12/9	7	13	17	4	Closed	41

12/10	9	14	19	8	4	54

Totals --->	111	98	144	50	7	464



:santa: 

:candle:


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 10, 2011)

*Monster Bears!!!*

 





Resica said:


> Heard they shot one in the high 700's and another 829lbs. today or yesterday.



Whoa, those are some uncommon whopper boars. Thanks for the great update. 


Here's a photo of 'em I found below:  


http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article117172.htm 


"Rumor has it a 776 and 829 was shot today both checked in at franklin, both are live weights." 

"Two big ones brought into franklin. 640 lbs shot up near highpoint and one was 703 lbs shot in jefferson both were dressed" 

"I heard the 776 came out of Stokes,, was shot yesterday at 4-PM and they got it out by 1-AM and checked it in today" 

"yea i heard something similar i heard 669 dressed from high point and the other 705 dressed..either way some monsters." 

*"Just heard the 830 pounder came from Oak Ridge by hedley lumber"*

"Heard a 779 taken to the Franklin Check station" 

"just had two pics on my cell phone from franklin one 779  and one was 830 from jefferson  pm me and i will send u the pics" 



"got a pic of the 703 lbs on my phone give me a few ill post it up" 

703 lbs. Bear below: 







*829 lbs. Bear below: *







779 lbs. Bear below: 







"I recieved a cell phone pic today.. 
776 Live weight  shot at Stokes"



http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/12/nj_bear_hunt_is_over_but_battl.html 

N.J. bear hunt is over, but battle rages on

December 10, 2011

"Taxidermist John Noon killed this 776 lb bear in Stokes. Noon briefly held the record for largest bear ever killed in New Jersey" 

"Late Thursday afternoon, John Noon became the record holder for the largest bear ever caught in New Jersey when he killed a 776-pound bruin, an animal that took 11 people six hours to drag out of the woods in Montague." 

"Less than 24 hours later, Noon’s record was gone. Another hunter in Jefferson took down a bear with a live weight of 829 pounds on Friday, according to state officials." 

"I can tell you that 20 years ago, I never saw a bear in the woods. Now, I would say *I see them more than I see deer or squirrel*," said Noon, 50, of Sussex. "And *when you have 800-pound bears — bigger than Alaskan grizzly bears — roaming around, and you have an overpopulation of large-size bears in residential areas, that needs to be managed*."








"since the cat is out of the bag...Heres a pic  776lbs." 

776 lbs. Bear below: 







*"i'll eventually have details in the paper about the 829-pounder, maybe in my sunday columns.  it's the new state record."* 

"Heard of a MONSTER killed in High Point today...825#. Can anyone else confirm?" 

"The larger bear was taken by my wifes uncle Bruce Headly in Jefferson on private property near Jefferson high school. The *bear was 13 years old and took five shots* to finish off. *supposedly the bear is the new state record and the 3rd largest ever taken in the world*." 



http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article117131.htm 

405 lbs. Bear below:  








http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article116824-2.htm 

"MY FIRST NJ BEAR 443 LIVE WEIGHT boar" (below)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2011)

*6th Day 2nd Update: 410 + 59 = 469 Total Bears*

:candle:


Looks like a 2nd final update to the bear harvest report came out on Sunday, Dec. 11th:  



http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/bearseason_info.htm 


2011 Black Bear Season Harvest Data


*Below is harvest information as of 1:00 p.m. Sunday, December 11, 2011.* 

The data is preliminary and subject to revision.



Black Bear Harvest by Bear Hunting Area

Bear Hunting Area	Bears Harvested

12/5	12/6	12/7	12/8	12/9	12/10	Totals

Area 1	104	30	7	10	15	20	186

Area 2	76	10	9	9	16	19	139

Area 3	56	11	1	20	7	16	111

Area 4	21	1	0	4	3	4	33

Total --->	257	52	17	43	41	59	469



Bear Harvest by Check-in Station

 	Flatbrook	Whittingham	Franklin	Pequest	Black River	Total

12/5	79	63	73	35	7	257

12/6	11	10	27	4	Closed	52

12/7	5	5	6	1	Closed	17

12/8	9	7	21	6	Closed	43

12/9	7	13	17	4	Closed	41

12/10	9	19	19	8	4	59

Totals --->	120	117	163	58	11	469



:santa:


----------



## Resica (Dec 13, 2011)

How many bears are normally shot in Ga. each year?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2011)

Resica said:


> How many bears are normally shot in Ga. each year?



Appears this kind of info for some reason is difficult to find & very poorly reported about Georgia bear harvests.  

From the Nov. 2011 issue of GON magazine, there's an article about it on Page 18.  The highest bear harvest for North GA in 2009 was 418 bears with 141 of them taken during archery season.  This year in N. GA, bowhunters have killed 256 bears, which is 82% higher than the archery harvest in 2009 & is 61% of the total 2009 harvest. The highest bear harvest in South GA in 2007 was 137 bears.  This year in S. GA, hunters have killed 126 bears (87 boars & 39 sows) making it the 2nd highest & hunters are on track to kill about 82% more than any season record. 


Here's a Nov. 2010 article about this subject at the web link below:  

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2545&cid=94 

Bear Populations, Harvest Number On The Rise 

November 2010 issue of GON 

I could not find any updated totals for N. GA in the article but maybe you can in the 1st part of the article.

S. GA below with a few quotes: 

" the historical figure of about 60 bears a year appears to be trending heavily upward."

“In the last five or six years it has jumped,” Greg said. “If you average the 10 years before that, we were right at around 55 or 60 bears a year. We’re trending up over a five-year period. It was pretty flat for a lot of years, then we started trending up since 2005.” 

"Greg was still compiling the data at presstime, but he said 93 bears had been killed " 

"While 93 may appear to be a big number compared to a typical harvest of 55 or 60 bears, it is less dramatic an increase considering the average of about 84 bears per year from 2005-2009. " 



Hope this helps a bit.


----------

